# Destin Florida, Tropical Storm Debby Surf C&C Requested



## CMfromIL (Jun 24, 2012)

On vacation with the family.  Went to the beach and took a few pictures this morning.  Very gray, overcast, and not a drop of sunshine.  Totally NOT what we were hoping for on vacation.  Tried a bit of a longer exposure (1/15) ISO 100.  F/11

Wanted to get some sort of feel for the water moving, but not totally stop the motion.

I was pleased with this particular image.

Thoughts?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 24, 2012)

God, I miss Florida.. that looks like fun! You did capture the waves pretty well.. definitely shows some of the motion and power....


----------



## CMfromIL (Jun 24, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> God, I miss Florida.. that looks like fun! You did capture the waves pretty well.. definitely shows some of the motion and power....



Won't miss it today.  According to my 15 year old daughter 'the vacation is TOTALLY RUINED DAD".  And it's just the first day.  I hope this thing blows over by Tuesday.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 24, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > God, I miss Florida.. that looks like fun! You did capture the waves pretty well.. definitely shows some of the motion and power....
> ...



Sorry to hear that the weather is slamming your Vacation.. that makes it rough! If she likes the water.. get her a wetsuit and a boogie board, and get her out there... just be careful.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jun 24, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> CMfromIL said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Can't go in the water.  All beaches are CLOSED (double red flags) and apparently there is a really bad rip tide warning in effect.  Oh well, all things pass.  Just hope Debby gets the heck out of dodge sooner than later.


----------



## IByte (Jun 24, 2012)

CMfromIL said:
			
		

> Can't go in the water.  All beaches are CLOSED (double red flags) and apparently there is a really bad rip tide warning in effect.  Oh well, all things pass.  Just hope Debby gets the heck out of dodge sooner than later.



Damn nice capture, not everyday I  see mother nature up here having s$%& fit.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice image - too bad this weather had to play with your vacation - but you got some good storm images.  Only comment would be to watch the tilt on the horizon - this one tilts to the right a bit.  Do you have any with a longer exposure - just curious.
______________
WesternGuy


----------



## CMfromIL (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll have to check the exposure lengths, but I don't think I have anything longer.  Of course I didn't bring a tripod, as I wasn't anticipating needing it  Whoops, won't make that mistake in the future.  Thanks for the comments, and I'll adjust the horizon in Lightroom 4 to fix the tilt.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions, I'll work to fix the horizon after I get back from my vacation!
Update on the weather, looks like Debbie went more inland FL and has left Destin a bit windy, but not too bad. 
Girls got into the water, and I captured these shots:


----------



## Dubaiian (Jun 25, 2012)

I am no way good enough to comment on these but to my own eye......

The original waves were good and captured some motion, but I would have preferred sharp or very blurry - the shot you posted somehow seems off! (almost like out of focus, but i know its not).   In the second set with your family, I totally love picture three.  Two people completely happy, says on vacation, stuff the weather - we're gonna have fun anyways.  

To my eyes, its a good capture.  

Hope you have a great rest of vacation.


----------

